# Ssd dying?



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 9, 2011)

Could it be possible to tell if a ssd is dying or not? Today my computer randomly went bsod and then when I tried to boot up or went into bios I didn't see my ssd at all. I had to completely power it off and then turn it on before it booted into my ssd.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 9, 2011)

I would go to OCZ and see if they have software to read their SSD's. If not there are "generic" test aplications to see if an SSD is good. Could have just been a slightly lose connection.


----------



## human_error (Nov 9, 2011)

Darkgundam111 said:


> Could it be possible to tell if a ssd is dying or not? Today my computer randomly went bsod and then when I tried to boot up or went into bios I didn't see my ssd at all. I had to completely power it off and then turn it on before it booted into my ssd.



When an SSD is dying it should reduce in memory availability as the cells become unavailable for write and later read, so the available space should slowly shrink. You could have a faulty controller causing issues, but that is extremely rare.

What SSD are you using, and if you know what firmware is on it? I know some sandforce based SSDs had issues with bluescreens and vanishing from systems as the firmware was too aggressive in power save mode so the PC thought the drive was disconnected. There should be a new version of the firmware out for all sandforce based SSDs to fix the issue if that is indeed the case.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 9, 2011)

no idea besides its the OCZ vertex LE (1st version). are those firmware updates good? like could the potentially cause problems? I have never had problems without updating it (as I have never updated it).


----------



## human_error (Nov 9, 2011)

Darkgundam111 said:


> no idea besides its the OCZ vertex LE (1st version). are those firmware updates good? like could the potentially cause problems? I have never had problems without updating it (as I have never updated it).



I'm not familiar with vertex LE issues but the update tools/instructions and release notes are all here:

http://www.ocztechnology.com/ssd_tools/OCZ_Vertex_2,_Vertex_LE,_Agility_2/

Of course only attempt to update the firmware if you are happy to do so - if you aren't confident doing it contact OCZ support and see if it is a known issue or if they can help you.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 9, 2011)

"Please do not update firmware unless absolutely necessary. Firmware updates may result in loss of user data and we recommend you back up your data before updating the firmware." 

that doesn't look very appealing to me :/ 

the release notes say:
"Issues resolved since version 1.34
Further improved the File System block error handling process
Enhanced internal error handling during power loss"

think any of these are related to what i described? If not, I think I might just use it for another while or look for something that can scan for errors.


----------



## human_error (Nov 9, 2011)

Darkgundam111 said:


> "Please do not update firmware unless absolutely necessary. Firmware updates may result in loss of user data and we recommend you back up your data before updating the firmware."
> 
> that doesn't look very appealing to me :/
> 
> ...



I've never lost data on a firmware update to my vertex 1 SSDs (though there is no guarantee). I would contact OCZ support or look for patch notes from the version you're on to the newest version to see if an issue was fixed in an earlier release.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 9, 2011)

I shall do that tomorrow morning. Thanks for the info


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 10, 2011)

Darkgundam111 said:


> "Please do not update firmware unless absolutely necessary. Firmware updates may result in loss of user data and we recommend you back up your data before updating the firmware."
> that doesn't look very appealing to me :/



That is a normal disclaimer and has been there since the first firmware update they posted.
In other words... don't cry to OCZ if it hoses your data, OCZ is only responsible for the hardware, not what you put on it. 

As with anything man-made... man can un-made.

I have flashed mine quite a few times... never lost data or had any trouble with the new OCZ toolbox.
They have posted that it does not work with Intel RST, but I never had a problem.

The newest firmware for the Vertex LE is 1.35 and contains all the fixes from the beginning.

Run the OCZ Toolbox, it will let you check and see what your firmware version is.  Then look at some of the fixes that were implemented in the firmware updates and then decide.
Just me, but I would update the firmware to the latest, as they update to fix problems.  You may have run into one of the problems.

As always, I would advise you to backup/clone that puppy, because, you will be glad you did; it may not be today, but, one day.  And, there is free backup/cloning software out there... you just need some place to back it up or clone it to.


Here are some link to the PDFs for some of the firmware release notes. (you have to look at each one to see what they did, as I said they are cumulative, so the latest firmware has all the fixes.)

OCZ Firmware Release Notes:
Version:
1.10
1.29
1.32
1.33
1.35

Other Info:
OCZ Vertex Limited Edition Product Brief 
OCZ Vertex LE (Limited Edition) 100GB SSD Review

Disclaimer:  You flash firmware at your own risk... that means you, no one else.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 10, 2011)

this is my bsod which I got again doing the same thing of locking the computer after usage (windows button + L)


----------



## AsRock (Nov 10, 2011)

You checked the event manager ?

Just some thing i came across
http://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/how-to-fix-stop0x000000f4-blue-screen-error-in-windows/
http://www.articlesbase.com/data-re...ge-in-windows-xp-operating-system-872837.html

I would still get in touch with OCZ about it. But surly even if one is XP related in the links it's still worth a try.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 16, 2011)

Oddly ocz told me there were no problems from what I have explained. Yet my bsod still persists. Perhaps I need to change the battery as the article says. But how in the world does a CMoS battery do that????

Edit: those articles talk about adding new hardware like new hard drive. But problem is all my parts are the same since forever lol. Any idea what I could do?


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 17, 2011)

Darkgundam111 said:


> But how in the world does a CMoS battery do that????



I have seen some really odd troubles from a dead or dying CMOS battery.

The error code you are getting is sorta general in nature.

It could be newly installed hardware, old hardware, or driver corruption.

Some more ideas to try:
1.  Replacing that CMOS battery (Thanks to AsRock for the idea)
2.  Replacing the SATA cable
3.  Checking the other connectors/cables
4.  Updating any drivers that need to be updated
5.  Re-seating/cleaning (using an eraser or the like on the connector traces) your memory modules
OR:
6.  Clone/Backup the SSD, then secure erase it (to set it back to factory condition)  How to use Sanitary Erase
After you complete restoring it, re-install your clone or try a fresh windows install.

THE BASIC GUIDE & FAQ - ABC for OCZ SSD


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have to completely power down my computer or else the bios does not even recognize the ssd. Using a different hard drive to boot up, I was able to access the ssd for a limited amount of time before again it disappears and I do not see it in windows. I tried using the update tool only to see it say open failed. I also used the SMART check thing that the tool came with and it said there was no errors and it was at 98% health. So I really don't know what's up with the ssd. What happens if I remove the CMOS battery? I'll order one for sure tho but that's gonna take a bit to get here :/ so odd that ocz tools tell me it's in excellent condition still yet it acts up.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 17, 2011)

S.M.A.R.T is not all that smart really.  You have a spare HDD ?.. try installing the OS on that and see if the SSD still does the same thing.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 17, 2011)

That was what I tried to avoid but I guess it is the last option.

I'll post what I get when I try that.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 17, 2011)

Darkgundam111 said:


> What happens if I remove the CMOS battery?



It will forget all you settings more than likely (it will go to the default settings); so if, you have an option in the bios to save your settings... do so.

You are, basically, clearing the CMOS (bios).


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 18, 2011)

oh hey gonna order a cmos battery while im at it as well.  I lost my motherboard manual, do you guys know what kind of battery it uses? cuz i think they all look about the same from motherboard to motherboard.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 18, 2011)

I've had 2 bsod with my SSD and after rebooting the bios would hang and not pick it up i updated the firmware on it so far so good maybe see if u can find a update for yours?


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 18, 2011)

Darkgundam111 said:


> do you guys know what kind of battery it uses?



I believe it uses a *CR 2032* battery.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 18, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> I've had 2 bsod with my SSD and after rebooting the bios would hang and not pick it up i updated the firmware on it so far so good maybe see if u can find a update for yours?



wish i could, tried their update tool and cannot even get through it. keeps saying open failed or download failed.


----------

